# best missed shots



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought it'd be fun to share best missed shots : 

Here's one of mine from my recent trip to Tadoba tiger reserve in India, i didn't anticipate the jump, it was my first time spotting a tiger:


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

LOL ;D Welcome to CR kaykay.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 10, 2014)

kaykay said:


> I thought it'd be fun to share best missed shots :
> 
> Here's one of mine from my recent trip to Tadoba tiger reserve in India, i didn't anticipate the jump, it was my first time spotting a tiger:


LOL - nice idea for a thread. Too bad I have deleted the 10,000+ missed shots of mine ;D


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 10, 2014)

Love the idea. Luckily, I'm pretty lax about deleting photos... most of mine are "too tight a crop" rather than not anticipating a moving subject, but similar amusing results... (yes, the duckling was shot holding my camera down by the ground, no eye to the viewfinder, I'm not *that* bad :)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> kaykay said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it'd be fun to share best missed shots :
> ...



LOL... ;D +1


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > kaykay said:
> ...



Missed the opportunity to post missed shots


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the shot of the tiger is pretty good. It really expresses the feeling of sudden motion.


----------



## Menace (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > kaykay said:
> ...



I'll make sure I don't delete all of my missed shots for the sake of this thread.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jul 10, 2014)

The wife was kind enough to book a holiday cottage just north of Machynlleth, of Mach loop fame. Spent an afternoon sitting with camera next to me waiting for the jets but missed 'em every time thanks to getting a bite to eat from the fridge/popping to the loo/playing with the baby. Two of these flew over and, thanks to their slower speed, got this from the garden. Shutter speed too high (set for jets) so props are frozen - a cardinal sin (tut tut)







These chaps were on a curtain right by my head. Transferred them to a desk but in my excitement left my 1000D on a high ISO... ruined! - I could have printed these huge and had 'em hanging on my wall


----------



## Besisika (Jul 11, 2014)

One from me


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2014)

Hesbehindyou said:


> The wife was kind enough to book a holiday cottage just north of Machynlleth, of Mach loop fame. Spent an afternoon sitting with camera next to me waiting for the jets but missed 'em every time thanks to getting a bite to eat from the fridge/popping to the loo/playing with the baby. Two of these flew over and, thanks to their slower speed, got this from the garden. Shutter speed too high (set for jets) so props are frozen - a cardinal sin (tut tut)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't kick yourself even Bryan Carnathan committed that sin in this review : http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally a thread topic I can excel at.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 11, 2014)

The Canon Point and shoot I have as such a long shutter lag that all I have are missed shots of the Grand-daughter at the playground.  :'(


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 6, 2014)

Found one - I was just about 5s too late to catch this osprey with fish that flew over my head


----------



## nineyards (Aug 6, 2014)

Obviously deer have no sense of direction
I specifically told him to jump to the right


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 6, 2014)

My missed shot was of a Sloth bear in India... it charged us, reared and stood on its hind legs a few meters away from our jeep... everyone on the jeep was so scared no one shot an image... I came to my senses too late and shot an extremely blurry out of focus pic... it haunts me! 

I'll try and dig out the pic to share once i'm home from work!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> My missed shot was of a Sloth bear in India... it charged us, reared and stood on its hind legs a few meters away from our jeep... everyone on the jeep was so scared no one shot an image... I came to my senses too late and shot an extremely blurry out of focus pic... it haunts me!
> 
> I'll try and dig out the pic to share once i'm home from work!



Are you sure 500mm is long enough on FF? ;D


----------



## Menace (Aug 7, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I came to my senses too late and shot an extremely blurry out of focus pic... it haunts me!



Hi adhocphotographer,

I recently met the said bear (we are in the same theropy group) - he is equally haunted by the miss. 

He worked on that act for the last two hibernation seasons only for it to work too well and scare the sh*t out the tourists.

Now, whenever he sees any photographers, he just marks his territory in full view, sighs and walks away.

Regards

Winnie the poo(h).


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Besisika said:


> One from me


incredibly crazy shot!!! it's scares but stylish


----------

